# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Почему у БГ несколько изданий?

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте, почему Бхагавад-Гита так часто переиздается? В чем разница между изданиями? У меня издание 1990 года, даже не написанно какое.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир!

Распространение получили два издания Бхагавад Гиты на русском языке: «красное», более ранее, и «синее» более позднее. Оба они являются прекрасными переводами священного писания. В «красном» есть несколько неточностей в малосущественных моментах. В «синем», по мнению многих, присутствует в определенной степени излишняя литературность. Мне лично больше нравится красное издание. Минимальные неточности присутствуют в переводах многих мировых священных писаний. Например, апостола Петра на самом деле звали Кифа (на арамейском значит «камень»). Уже при переводе на греческий Кифа перевели как Петрос, как бы камень с большой буквы. 

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

